# Head shaking?



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Not a medical conren but i was wondering why Buddy shakes his head when i talk or whistle to him?
Birdie doesnt do this and ive heard its because they either dont like or like a noise? Does anyone know the truth behind this?
Does that mean hes listning to my babble!!


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

I would like to know this as well, when ever I talk to my birds when they are close to my face they always shake their heads!!


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Some say its because they like it, others say its because they don't like it.... It could also be a loud noise and its bothering them.... or he's really paying attention and learning... I noticed that two of my male cockatiels shake their heads, but none of my females have ever done that . . . . & both of the head shakers are the one's that sing & whistle ... : S

I don't really know.. there's a lot of theories, if anyone knows the true behind it ... Please let us know !


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike shakes his head if I rub my fingers on a magazine page, I think he does it because he does not like the sound


----------

